# No longer have access to sightings



## Sandy VDH (Apr 11, 2007)

When I log in now, I get the GUEST status not my member status, and I can't get into the sighting section.  I can however, get into the reviews sections just fine.  I did not change anything from last week, when it was working just fine.

Ok what do I do know?


----------



## philemer (Apr 11, 2007)

Sandy Lovell said:


> When I log in now, I get the GUEST status not my member status, and I can't get into the sighting section.  I can however, get into the reviews sections just fine.  I did not change anything from last week, when it was working just fine.
> 
> Ok what do I do know?



Read the posts today about updating your profile. Let us know if you still need help.

Phil


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 11, 2007)

Sandy Lovell said:


> When I log in now, I get the GUEST status not my member status, and I can't get into the sighting section.  I can however, get into the reviews sections just fine.  I did not change anything from last week, when it was working just fine.
> 
> Ok what do I do know?



You have the wrong value in the BBS Member Code section of your bbs profile.  I will guarantee that this is not the value you had in there last week, or you'd have been shown as a Guest even then.

This post will graphically guide you through the process.  If you can access the reviews okay, just skip down to PART II:
*Revised Members-only area login system and effect on BBS*


----------



## Diane (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry, but all this is WAY too complicated for me to follow and I don't want to spend the time trying to understand.  Where is the shorthand explanation?

Diane


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2007)

what part is confusing to you...I will do my best to explain.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok

After resetting my password yet again, AND putting all the information in the right place, AND after logging out and then back in again, it finally WORKED!.

The less than obvious part to me this:  

You have me reset my Review Password which I thought you wanted me to also update in my Profile on the BBS.  So that I what I did.  Which doesn't work.  What I missed was that after I changed my review section password to a personal one and not the common one we all used to use, a NEW Member Code appears on that TUG login page.  What I MISSED was, that the NEW Member Code had to be posted BBS Profile page, NOT the new password that I just created.

Ok a little dense this late in the evening.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2007)

sokay...if we could make all this automatic we would...I am sorry for all the trouble it is causing.


----------



## short (Apr 12, 2007)

*Blank page at login link.*

I followed the link in the first instruction and get a blank page.

Should I be seeing something?

Short


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2007)

which link...which instruction..which page?  (sorry..many threads going on at once here)


----------



## short (Apr 12, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> which link...which instruction..which page?  (sorry..many threads going on at once here)



The first one in the instructions.

tug2.com/tugmembers/login.aspx


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2007)

http://tug2.com/tugmembers/login.aspx

???  a blank page?

I can get there fine...tried to refresh it?

what about this one?

http://tug2.com/TUGMembers/Login.aspx?GotoPage=/RnR/Reviews.aspx


----------



## short (Apr 12, 2007)

*new link worked.*

The new link worked.  The old one continues to be blank, even with refresh.  Go figure.

Short


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2007)

I do not know why it does not show up for you...as its essentially the same page.

the 2nd page is merely a redirect string to take you to the reviews homepage once logged in.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2007)

short said:


> I followed the link in the first instruction and get a blank page.
> 
> Should I be seeing something?
> 
> Short


Several people have reported this, although it has always continued to work for me.   Some have reported that trying again later worked for them.

I'd suggest clearing your browser's cache and trying again.

If all else fails, try going to the TUG reviews, as Brian suggested above. If you're not already logged in to the Member Login system it should take you to the login page. If you're already logged in, click the My TUG link in the link bar near the top of the reviews page.


----------



## kvp (Apr 12, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> You have the wrong value in the BBS Member Code section of your bbs profile.



I updated my profile, but I cannot see the Sightings link either. I am still logged in as a guest. 

Kathy


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2007)

kvp said:


> I updated my profile, but I cannot see the Sightings link either. I am still logged in as a guest.
> 
> Kathy



As it says in the text above the field where you enter the BBS Member Code in your profile "*Changes made here will affect your TUG Member status on the BBS the NEXT time you log on*".  So you may need to log out and back on.

Actually, I've found, since our last bbs software update, that I can get the change to 'take' by just reloading the page a couple of times.

But I see that you have gotten things straightened out as you're correctly being shown as TUG Member.


----------



## kvp (Apr 12, 2007)

I wasn't putting the profile member code in correctly. I changed it last night to my password; which was not what it was supposed to be. I got an email with the correct code today and changed it. Other's may be having this same problem.

Thanks for your response!

Kathy


----------

